# Looking for up to date pendulum casting tutorial video ?



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

I bought a rod that cast over 900 feet and have a number or reels capable. I need some guide to study while the weather is waiting to hit spring. All suggestions appreciated.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Up to date?
Nothing wrong with the ones out there now.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

NJbruce said:


> I bought a rod that cast over 900 feet and have a number or reels capable. I need some guide to study while the weather is waiting to hit spring. All suggestions appreciated.


What kind of rod?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bruce,

Is your goal to cast 900' in competition or to improve your fishing cast? 

I have seen it over and over. Guys see videos on you tube and immediately believe that the pendulum cast is the way to big distance. Without hesitation, I can tell you that the groundcast is the fundamental cast. It allows you to practice fundamental techniques without the complication of a swinging sinker. Learning to properly execute the finish, or "HIT", of a powercast will pay dividends much quicker than trying to control a swinging sinker before you are ready. 

A properly executed groundcast will outperform even a good pendulum cast and it will provide the "groundwork" for you to be successful with the pendulum. Learning and practicing the right fundamentals will take you far. 

FYI, I have held all of the records in the USA and have broken the overall record with a flat arc pendulum, a high swing pendulum and, yes the groundcast. I didn't start competing until I was almost 40 and had to work hard to learn the techniques to beat the young whipper snappers... 

I have a DVD that will help. It covers the fundamentals and also details on several different styles, including the pendulum cast.

https://www.carolinacastpro.com/categories/power-casting-dvd

Tommy


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

I ordered your video.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

my goal is to cast, surf, as far as I can. Grass cast is practice, no world record ambitions. I can cast fairly far but need the extra because the NJ beaches are very shallow and long at high tides. I would need 1000 feet in wildwood just to get the lead under water at high tide. Lifeguard told me the sand bar is out there but the stop us from walking out to it.


----------



## GoneFishingAgain (Oct 25, 2019)

I bought Tommy Farmer’s video and was quite disappointed. The videography was good but the content was frustratingly repetitive. For me, videos by others on YouTube have been considerably more helpful.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

NJbruce said:


> I bought a rod that cast over 900 feet and have a number or reels capable. I need some guide to study while the weather is waiting to hit spring. All suggestions appreciated.


I haven't seen Tommy's video yet... guess you will soon. Nick Meyer at Breakaway USA has a casting video out there that I just happened to purchase and download this week. It has very little guidance on tackle and other important details, but it focuses very well on the actual swing of a cast. He goes over Brighton, off-the-ground and pendulum casts and even demonstrates the use of a casting practice device that can be made at home and used anywhere.

Worth getting, but keep in mind this will not be your end-all be-all casting reference video.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

GoneFishingAgain said:


> I bought Tommy Farmer’s video and was quite disappointed. The videography was good but the content was frustratingly repetitive. For me, videos by others on YouTube have been considerably more helpful.


Which videos on Youtube?

I've watched many casting videos including Tommy's on Youtube. 
I've not seen any that are clearer or more informative on power casting.

Thanks,

BlaineO


----------



## GoneFishingAgain (Oct 25, 2019)

Though it’s not a video, I really recommend a book called Long Distance Casting by John Holden. Geniunely useful. It’s only available used but is well worth finding.

As for YouTube, search on ‘Distance Casting’ and ‘Surf Casting” and go by the number of likes versus views. There are a lot of gems.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Holden's book is probably the gold standard of written material, and he has videos on YouTube as well. I have a well worn copy that is over 30 years old.
I'm not new at the game by any means, but I still have not seen videos on YouTube that were more clear or informative.
Besides, Tommy speaks Southern, my native language.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

GoneFishingAgain said:


> I bought Tommy Farmer’s video and was quite disappointed. The videography was good but the content was frustratingly repetitive. For me, videos by others on YouTube have been considerably more helpful.


GFA,

I'm sorry you found the video disappointing. The repetition was by design, to keep viewers from having to constantly back up and replay segments. My goal was to break the fundamentals down to a step by step process that was easy to follow. The producer has done many instructional DVD's and believes (as do I) that repetition is the key to successfully learning the fundamentals. 

I wish you much success in your quest for more distance!

Tommy


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

GoneFishingAgain. On the Contrary!, A Keener Eye and Ear reveals in-depth Competition and Beach Casting Techniques along with Reel Tuning from a Seasoned Champion whom is also well known and Respected Internationally.


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

GoneFishingAgain said:


> I bought Tommy Farmer’s video and was quite disappointed. The videography was good but the content was frustratingly repetitive. For me, videos by others on YouTube have been considerably more helpful.


I think most people find instructional videos frustrating in some way or another. They either go too fast, too slow, or don’t focus on the things u’re more interested in. The big thing for me is theres no interaction in videos. I can watch someone do something great all day, that’s easy. The hard part is figuring out which step or steps i’m missing and making that correction. There’s 2 things that have helped me a lot along with regular practice. 1) taking slow mo videos of myself and comparing them to see what i’m messing up. 2) Tommy watching me cast at the last demo day and pointing out that I was pulling early, something that I had not picked up on. (There’s a reason why golfers pay big money for swing catches) If u still have the video, watch it again, focus on the steps. Then the next time u practice, video yourself and compare.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I would need 1000 feet in wildwood just to get the lead under water at high tide. 

If you could throw 1/2 that distance you would be getting out further then the great majority of anglers.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

fish bucket said:


> I would need 1000 feet in wildwood just to get the lead under water at high tide.
> 
> If you could throw 1/2 that distance you would be getting out further then the great majority of anglers.


I can and do but I seem to get into trouble. Inconsistent, break offs, bird nests, the usual frustrations.I use spinner and conventional. Its funny to launch a 150 gram lead and watch a sinker go in one direction and the bait into a seagulls mouth. I put too much into the finish I think. I've snapped sinkers practicing and walked 1000feet and no sign of the fluorescent 25' leader with sinker. I have the reels, lots of them; Zzeta, rocket, abu, penn, custom made for me bearings, started diamond polishing some, thanks to Tommy Farmers tips, but the rods sweet spot eludes me. Thats why I bought another rod. I just got 4500 meters of night crystal to start up again and fresh supply of N52 magnets. 100 pounds of lead for sinkers. 
I've watched lots of casting and casting tutorials, I can't follow the lead so I'm not sure of the timing. Hopefully the Farmer video clues me in. I even got a greek tackle shop to forward mig 21 sinkers from Roma foundry in Italy. Peckers in Italy won't ship to me. I may carve a mould,
airplane shape to help, lol.


----------



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)

NJbruce said:


> fish bucket said:
> 
> 
> > I would need 1000 feet in wildwood just to get the lead under water at high tide.
> ...


IMO your biggest problem is u’re mixing tournament casting with fishing. 2 different beast. Tournament casting is pushing that extreme edge of glory or blowup! Fishing needs to be reliable and consistent first, distance second. Ain’t going to catch anything at the truck re-spooling. With that, on the beach u have to consider wind direction and speed. If you have a reel set fast casting into a 20 headwind, what u thinks going to happen? Won’t be like a 20 tailwind! Other thing about not finding sinker and leader on crack off, I’m sure u’re walking too far to start. For it to break off, it had to come to sudden stop to snap line. At out last demo, we had plenty of crack offs from big hitters to newbies. All when half or so of their normal distances.


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Bruce, you may want to consider getting a hold of Tommy Farmer and getting a lesson from him. Jc


----------



## GoneFishingAgain (Oct 25, 2019)

My apologies- I forgot about the reel tuning section of the Tommy Farmer video. It was very helpful indeed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2020)

GoneFishingAgain said:


> Though it’s not a video, I really recommend a book called Long Distance Casting by John Holden. Genuinely useful. It’s only available used but is well worth finding.


eBay has several copies.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Taking a lesson from Tommy is the best way to increase your distance!!!!


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

been watching Tommy's video and then practicing. Relearning isn't as easy as I expected. Not one break off since the video. Just got a GoPro so I can better tune myself. Tommy has clear instruction. A YouTube guy is getting tuned for the world tournament if the wuhan virus permits. He has short videos. Tommys video works very well for me and I can blend his teaching to get the extra distance I'm after. I'm moving the reel down to get a longer arm spread for a better finish. I will see on video how well I load the rod. The sweet spot isn't quite feeling right yet.

I ordered a bunch of mig 21 sinkers and some flinn sinkers. its so hard to get shipments to usa from Italy. I go on amazon.co.uk to order and got lucky on the Fondera Roma mig 21s but had to get the others from black dog.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I wouldn't want anything from Italy shipped to my house right now.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

NJbruce said:


> ... Its funny to launch a 150 gram lead and watch a sinker go in one direction and the bait into a seagulls mouth. ...


You can stop the bait/sinker helicoptering by using a simple clip down inline rig.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy's casting video is Excellent and has helped me refine my long range casting technique. Beginners need to stick to the basics, learn to walk before running the distance.


----------

